
Apple Magic Toolbar – Trademark Exclusive – New Macbook Details - alex_marchant
http://thetrademarkninja.com/2016/10/19/apple-trademark-exclusive-new-macbook-details/
======
Keverw
Interesting. I just Google imaged searched for "Apple Magic Toolbar" and I
noticed one of the images had the power button as part of the bar... So I'm
assuming it's a touch screen bar, so if your computer freezes or acts up how
do you force it off? unless the bar would be a separate CPU/device which talks
to the rest of the comp...

Can't remove the battery, and if the power button is part of the GUI and not a
actual button seems like it could lead to some problems in theory unless they
engineered a way around it...

Otherwise this seems cool. Another pic had the F1, F2 keys, etc so probably
would be a way to switch between them for apps that need the F Keys. Will be
interested in learning more about this.

------
draw_down
Yes, it most likely the rumored OLED strip above the keyboard in the new
MacBook Pro. From what I have heard, it acts as an extra toolbar for the
current app, as opposed to a more system wide toolbar.

~~~
mixedCase
I don't quite get the justification of something like this over simply having
more screen real estate. It's undoubtedly more expensive; is it just supposed
to be a marketing gimmick to woo people? Or is there are reason why I'd want
something like it?

~~~
zimpenfish
More screen estate in the same space would mean a denser panel - higher
hardware cost. Also would mean lower battery life - higher user cost.

~~~
mixedCase
I implied a bigger panel. Same width, but 16:10 instead of 16:9. This toolbar
thing isn't free either wether it's literal money we're talking about or power
consumption.

~~~
zimpenfish
Well, if it's e-ink, there's no power consumption except when it changes. Plus
it's probably a lot cheaper to find a small strip of e-ink panel (given the
number of Kindles etc.) than to find a Retina-class 16:10 panel.

